# Diet dog food,where to buy?



## thedaras (9 Apr 2010)

Has anyone seen a low fat/diet dog food in the supermarkets?

My dog has to be on this type of diet for the rest of his life and I cant find it anywhere.

I don't mean the prescription type, I have that,and he has been on it for months,but now he can go on the normal low fat type.

I looked in Superquinn, Tesco,Dunnes,and Supervalu..


----------



## allthedoyles (9 Apr 2010)

Try these people - They are based in Gowran Co Kilkenny and distribute nationwide :

[broken link removed]


----------



## galleyslave (9 Apr 2010)

turkey and frozen mixed veg (defrosted of course) - works a treat for our dog, she thrives on it


----------



## thedaras (9 Apr 2010)

galleyslave; Id be afraid to try anything but what was suggested by the Vet.

The dog has pancreatitis!

allthedoyles; Thanks, will have a look at the redmills site.


----------



## sam h (10 Apr 2010)

Whats the name of the food he needs to be on?

Check out zooplus.co.uk (there is an irish site but tends to be dearer).

I feed Orijen & because it is a high quality food, she needs very little of it (about half the quantity of the cheap supermarket brands), but I don't know if that will be enough.....then have loads of different brands there, I'm sure you'll find something that will suit


----------



## Petal (10 Apr 2010)

Not sure where you are, but there is a pet shop (Whackers) on the Long Mile Road in Dublin 12, that has the likes of royal canine and lifeplan etc, etc... I buy a low calorie feed for my cats there and they have quite a good selection, and the selection of doog food is massive. I have never seen any of that stuff in a normal retailer, so the bigger type pet shops are your best bet.


----------



## thedaras (10 Apr 2010)

Petal; Thats the one, royal canine.

But I am too ween the dog off this and onto a low cal/low fat food.Which is a lot less expensive than the royal canine.

 I will get to whackers and see if they have anything suitable.
Thanks posters..


----------



## ney001 (12 Apr 2010)

I have my dogs on a new food called Arden Grange - it's a hypoallergenic food as one dogs has stomach problems & the other has allergies, this food suits them both. I believe there is a Light version as well!   Can highly recommend


----------



## Yoltan (12 Apr 2010)

Just keep in mind that vets get commision on different types of food they sell and not all are good quality. Many dog foods have cereals/grains which can be hard for some dogs to digest. My dog licked his paws raw on Royal Canin food. He's now on James Wellbeloved cereal free dry food mixed with grated carrot and he clears the bowl! ) If your dog needs to lose weight, cut down slightly on what you're feeding him. Don't go by the measurements on the side of the bag because it varies with each dog. Someone mentioned Orijen which is a really good food but more expensive than others. In saying that the dog eats less so it balances out. Also the person that suggested the turkey and mixed veg is 100% correct. And increase excerise if possible. Best of luck!


----------



## JJ1982 (12 Apr 2010)

Yoltan said:


> Just keep in mind that vets get commision on different types of food they sell and not all are good quality. Many dog foods have cereals/grains which can be hard for some dogs to digest. My dog licked his paws raw on Royal Canin food. He's now on James Wellbeloved cereal free dry food mixed with grated carrot and he clears the bowl! ) If your dog needs to lose weight, cut down slightly on what you're feeding him. Don't go by the measurements on the side of the bag because it varies with each dog. Someone mentioned Orijen which is a really good food but more expensive than others. In saying that the dog eats less so it balances out. Also the person that suggested the turkey and mixed veg is 100% correct. And increase excerise if possible. Best of luck!



The OP has said the dog has pancreatis


----------



## joanmul (12 Apr 2010)

galleyslave said:


> turkey and frozen mixed veg (defrosted of course) - works a treat for our dog, she thrives on it


Galleyslave - where do you get that?


----------



## Yoltan (13 Apr 2010)

JJ1982 said:


> The OP has said the dog has pancreatis


 

I see that but my point was basically just to be open-minded about it. For instance, I know of vets that sell Hills Science Plan which if you look into is a woeful dog food. My own dog was sent for tests (I won't mention where) and was put on meds for suspected lung worm...which he didn't have! It took a long time to find a food that agreed with him because of the damage done by the meds. That led me to do extensive research into it. To the OP, you'll soon see if the new food agrees with him or not. Just change him over slowly. Hope it all works out.

Btw....  [broken link removed]


----------



## thedaras (13 Apr 2010)

Thanks Yoltan.
Will have a look at that website.

I'm still using the Hills SD as I haven't had time to locate the low fat food required.
The Hills is very expensive!


----------



## Husker (13 Apr 2010)

Yoltan said:


> I see that but my point was basically just to be open-minded about it. For instance, I know of vets that sell Hills Science Plan which if you look into is a woeful dog food. My own dog was sent for tests (I won't mention where) and was put on meds for suspected lung worm...which he didn't have! It took a long time to find a food that agreed with him because of the damage done by the meds. That led me to do extensive research into it. To the OP, you'll soon see if the new food agrees with him or not. Just change him over slowly. Hope it all works out.
> 
> Btw.... [broken link removed]


 
Yoltan - why would you say Hills SP is woeful?  I've changed my dog's food several times because of advice that what I had been feeding him was terrible.  It is difficult to get an objective view.  He's now on Hill's and loves it.


----------



## Yoltan (13 Apr 2010)

Husker said:


> Yoltan - why would you say Hills SP is woeful? I've changed my dog's food several times because of advice that what I had been feeding him was terrible. It is difficult to get an objective view. He's now on Hill's and loves it.


 


[broken link removed]

Husker I'm not just going by this link but this is a bit of feedback about it. I've spoken to breeders/rescuers about different dog foods and almost everyone had the same opinion on it. You'd be absolutely amazed at what goes into dog foods. Some of the "meat" they claim to put in it is in fact absolute junk. Also many of them put cheap corn and grains as fillers instead of a decent amount of meat. Sorry I don't mean to attack Hills or anyone that feeds it to their dog. Obviously go with what you think. If your dog is doing good then stick with it. I found with mine it was trial and error to get one to suit him. I saw a huge difference in him since I put him on the one he's on. My other dog would eat anything so no probs with her!


----------



## Husker (13 Apr 2010)

Thanks, Yoltan.  I've seen varied - and very different - opinions on it.  I tried Purina and James Wellbeloved and neither agreed with him.  The Hills does send him a bit hyper at times but I guessed that was because he was a pup with a full belly.  When he gets to twelve months, I'll think about changing him.  (Main reason I stuck with Hills was because he had diarrhoea from the James Wellbeloved - and only picked at the food anyway -  and the Prescription Diet from Hills sorted it out).


----------



## Yoltan (14 Apr 2010)

Husker, I actually don't know much about the prescription Hills food. I would hope that it's a better food than the Hills that can be bought in the shops. My sisters dog is on prescription Hills for his joints but only started it. It's really expensive though. Roughly 42 euro for a smallish bag. Hopefully it works. If it's sorting out your little guys belly then maybe it's worth sticking with. Or have a look at http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food I buy big bags of food from them because it works out cheaper with two dogs. I've no connection with zooplus btw. Best of luck!


----------



## Pique318 (15 Apr 2010)

Check out http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ and make your judgment on dog food afterwards.

In fairness, unless you've a big breed dog (Wolfhound, St. Bernard, Bernese etc.) then Royal Canin (not canine, as they also make cat food) ain't 'that' expensive in the long run. We use Eukanuba which our dogs are fine with. A 15kg bag will feed a 15kg dog 170 meals (or 85 days) for about €50. That's pretty hard to beat.

Would like to try Orijen though as it's been recommended by many people on this and oter sites, and scores very well on the linked site (which I've no connection with, btw.).


----------



## mtk (15 Apr 2010)

find him a cat to chase


----------



## galleyslave (20 Apr 2010)

joanmul said:


> Galleyslave - where do you get that?



any supermarket in the country will sell frozen veg and turkey or chicken legs


----------



## Celtwytch (23 Apr 2010)

Yoltan said:


> My sisters dog is on prescription Hills for his joints but only started it. It's really expensive though. Roughly 42 euro for a smallish bag. Hopefully it works.


 
Yoltan, point your sister towards the following site: www.chemistdirect.co.uk. They sell the Hills prescription food at a far more reasonable price than I've seen it here. My dog is currently on one of the prescription diets which costs €78 for a 12kg bag from my vet's, but only £41.99 + £9.95 delivery from this site. They will deliver up to about 20kg to Ireland for that price.

No affiliation with the site - just a devoted dog owner trying to save a few shillings while still doing the best she can for her dog!


----------



## levelpar (24 Apr 2010)

> turkey and frozen mixed veg





> My dog is currently on one of the prescription diets


 


> was put on meds for suspected lung worm





> it's a hypoallergenic food as one dogs has stomach problems


 
Whatever happen to the dogs we had when we were kids ?, dogs who ran, jumped and played and never saw a vet and only ever smelled turkey.


----------



## Husker (27 Apr 2010)

levelpar said:


> Whatever happen to the dogs we had when we were kids ?, dogs who ran, jumped and played and never saw a vet and only ever smelled turkey.


 
More than likely died earlier than they should have.


----------



## galleyslave (27 Apr 2010)

levelpar said:


> Whatever happen to the dogs we had when we were kids ?, dogs who ran, jumped and played and never saw a vet and only ever smelled turkey.



whats wrong with turkey and frozen veg? Its no more expensive than dog food and far  healthier. And as the other poster said, they probably died younger and had less quality of life.


----------



## Yoltan (27 Apr 2010)

Celtwytch said:


> Yoltan, point your sister towards the following site: www.chemistdirect.co.uk. They sell the Hills prescription food at a far more reasonable price than I've seen it here. My dog is currently on one of the prescription diets which costs €78 for a 12kg bag from my vet's, but only £41.99 + £9.95 delivery from this site. They will deliver up to about 20kg to Ireland for that price.
> 
> No affiliation with the site - just a devoted dog owner trying to save a few shillings while still doing the best she can for her dog!


 
Thanks a million for that link Celtwytch. She gets him the really small bag which is roughly E42. Will definitely check this out!


----------



## Yoltan (27 Apr 2010)

levelpar said:


> Whatever happen to the dogs we had when we were kids ?, dogs who ran, jumped and played and never saw a vet and only ever smelled turkey.


 
Was at the vet quite a few times and eventually died of cancer.


----------



## levelpar (27 Apr 2010)

> Was at the vet quite a few times and eventually died of cancer.


 
Sorry to hear about your vet. Hope your dog is ok.


----------



## Yoltan (28 Apr 2010)

It was in answer to your question about having dogs when we were kids. Have 2 dogs now and they're doing great!


----------



## levelpar (28 Apr 2010)

> Have 2 dogs now and they're doing great


 
Delighted to hear that.  My point re dogs was that dogs( and horses )are animals whose diet should not be like humans.  You would not serve a horse a plate of cabbage and potatoes or food from the table.

 Unfortunately people feed and treat dogs as if they were humans. Too much of the wrong feeding is the main reason why vets are so busy. 

Next to dogs ,I greatly admire horses and get annoyed when I see majestic and proud looking race horses named " Paddy the Plasterer "or "Hows your Father" etc.


----------

